# A 933 Makeup INTERVENTION



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Im not sure if anyone has noticed but I think that our beloved croney, Scareshack has a problem. I feel slightly to blame for this, because prior to obtaining my MakeupDVD, 933 was not hooked on the STUFF! Johnny Im here for you man, Step away from the latex, put down the RGPs, walk away man, you can do it be strong! LOL
Johnny you are doing a great JOB! keep it up, and more than ever keep PRACTICING!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol I knew you were behind his madd madd makeup experiences..... Way to corrupt em BB!!!!! Each one is better than the last, Keep it up J!!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Is this a INTERVENTION...........lol.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha it had to happen sooner or later.
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

J933 is hiding behind what appears to be make-up...Really, he just wants to wear lipstick! LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

HAHA...thanks Jeff. BB it is All your fault! Not partial but All !! 
But thanks for the training/tips and everything else.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

he even changed his name to hide his illness


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I was wondering about that, but the makeup DID look good.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

well, thanks guys...yeh bodybags is to blame...i got some new pics coming once im not to lazy to post them.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Makeup is not an addiction. I can quit anytime I want. Really, honest, I can. Anytime. I'll quit tomorrow... yeah, tomorrow. Honest


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

infoamtek said:


> Makeup is not an addiction. I can quit anytime I want. Really, honest, I can. Anytime. I'll quit tomorrow... yeah, tomorrow. Honest


Sure You Can !! LOL
Dont think i can quite....need to post my new pics.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> Sure You Can !! LOL
> Dont think i can quite....need to post my new pics.


I'm almost scared!


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Finally got my Psiborg prosthetic on somebody so I could photograph it. The eye is photoshopped in.










I swear makeup is not an Addiction!
I can quit... Honest!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks real cool.

ahhhh...no...u cant quit...its an addication....say it with me....

Hi my name is Infoamtek, and i have a problem....lol


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

To tell you the truth it is not an addiction with me, it's a business.


----------

